# distilled water



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Distilled water is not expensive you usually can find it in the baby isle or water isle in your local grocery store. Distilled water is the evaporation from boiled water. It is pure. Steam is distilled water. I do not know if it works for tear stains but eye envy does.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Apr 22 2005, 05:50 PM
> *ok, i went to this new groomers today to check it out (groomer told me its $50 for a maltese! yikes!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mee,

I am not really sure what helped Miko with getting rid of tear stains. It was either using distilled water or not giving him Chicked Soup dog food anymore.

But either way, we have bought distilled water from Vons, Ralphs (and we normally don't go to Whole food). You can find it amongst other bottled water. Just look for "distilled water" Arrowhead makes one and that's the one we normally buy for Miko.

As a side note, on MO there was a recent thread about distilled water and this one poster was actually saying that spending 57 cents (or a dollar) that you would pay for the distilled water is too much for a water for dog. That you should donate this money to charity or something better. Of course, I had to tell her off..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I buy distilled water for 39 cents a gallon. I bring my own jugs and fill them up. I've heard that the regular plastic bottles from the grocery store have pieces of plastic that flake off and they are not safe to drink, so I use a "safe" jug.

Well anyway, distilled water is not expensive at all. It is pure water with all minerals, etc. removed. All grocery stores carry it. I usually see it with all the bottled waters.....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I buy distilled water at walmart, its really cheap there....my sister freaks everytime I tell her I shop at walmart but its like half the price of the grocery store.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I get mine at walmart too, for around 50 cents a gallon...it didn't help with our stains, or if it did, I would hate to see him without the distilled water! Ha! He has been drinking distilled since he came home.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I thought distilled water will dehydrate them?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm cheap LOL I give them the same filtered water I drink.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 22 2005, 09:06 PM
> *I thought distilled water will dehydrate them?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55558*


[/QUOTE]








Where did you hear that? How can water "de"hydrate?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My chem teacher told me. I dont remember why.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Now I dont know this to be true,but I have heard that they do need some of the minerals,so distilled is not good for them.I think this is the thousand dollar question with the waters...tap,spring,filtered.distilled.I finally asked my vet and he told me that filtered water is just fine for them.He said he had never heard of giving them distilled water for tearstains.He has taken care of many Maltese through the years.Believe me I tried them all too.But now I go with the filtered water.So thats sums up my little knowledge about it!LOL


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Apr 22 2005, 09:13 PM
> *Now I dont know this to be true,but I have heard that they do need some of the minerals,so distilled is not good for them.I think this is the thousand dollar question with the waters...tap,spring,filtered.distilled.I finally asked my vet and he told me that filtered water is just fine for them.He said he had never heard of giving them distilled water for tearstains.He has taken care of many Maltese through the years.Believe me I tried them all too.But now I go with the filtered water.So thats sums up my little knowledge about it!LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HA HA! I'm not crazy! I'm not the only one who's heard of this!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 22 2005, 09:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA! I'm not crazy! I'm not the only one who's heard of this!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55566
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hahaha we be crazy together :new_Eyecrazy: LOL


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

LOL! If I am crazy...I'm not alone!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

casey was told by an old vet that tyler needed brita filter...because he needed minerals in it---now he has kidney failure.







so i dont know.


but i give my dogs arrowhead. go to 99 cent store










and the way they make distilled water---i think..by heating up water and bottling the steam. OR...i just pulled that info out of my butt. LOL.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Apr 22 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Now I dont know this to be true,but I have heard that they do need some of the minerals,so distilled is not good for them.I think this is the thousand dollar question with the waters...tap,spring,filtered.distilled.I finally asked my vet and he told me that filtered water is just fine for them.He said he had never heard of giving them distilled water for tearstains.He has taken care of many Maltese through the years.Believe me I tried them all too.But now I go with the filtered water.So thats sums up my little knowledge about it!LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

When my first Maltese, Rosebud, had bladder stones, the vet said she should drink only distilled. So I got in the habit of that for my babies ever since..... My vet said definitely not to give spring water... I believe it promoted stones ?? I would think filtered tap water would be fine. My Pur filter was just such a pain to change and I hated the way it fit on my faucet, so I got rid of it....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I thought you give them distilled water not for tearstaining but for staining around the mouth from the water getting in the hair there.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I too have always heard that you should not drink distilled water. Your body needs the minerals that are in the water. And I don't believe that the tear staining has anything to do with the water. The best water you can get is Spring water IF it is really spring water. I don't know here in the States. But in France, depending which kind of bottled water you are buying the mineral content is different. In the little town I grew up, the tap water came and still comes from a spring. So there is no need to put in all those chemicals to make it drinkable. Mind you, not all of France has his water from Springs. I leave it up to you, what is more natural, drinking normal water with all the mineral contents or drinking distilled water and taking mineral supplements ? Your body needs the minerals, so it has to get it one way or another. 

I guess I am part of the







ones.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's mom I never heard that spring water promotes bladder stones or kidney stones. What I heard is that if you take too much vitamin C and don't drink enough water you can get kidney stones. Don't know if that goes also for the dogs tho.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 23 2005, 06:02 PM
> *Kallie/Catcher's mom I never heard that spring water promotes bladder stones or kidney stones. What I heard is that if you take too much vitamin C and don't drink enough water you can get kidney stones. Don't know if that goes also for the dogs tho.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55721*


[/QUOTE]

All I know is that when I "bragged" to my vet that I was giving Rosebud spring water he jumped on that and said "No"! He said to use distilled water.... she already had bladder stones and he said that I needed to use a water without minerals in it. I think the stones are composed of minerals ??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.lenntech.com/health-risks-demineralized-water.htm here is a good link...i dont know if it is too technical...but the "Direct effects on the intestinal mucous membrane " really explained it for me. if it is too technical i can try to write it in a way that u dont need a chemistry background







here is another site too http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm
as far as stone formation...it has to do with the Urine pH....there are stones that form in too high of pH and too low of a pH, so it depends on what stones are seen as to how u handle the problem. but usually there is a way to fix that with diet. carbs make the urine more alkaline...so if ur dog gets stones from too high of pH a diet lower in carbs helps...and the reverse for acidic urine.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

If you don't understand, it pretty much say you're screwed if you drink distilled water!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 23 2005, 08:33 PM
> *http://www.lenntech.com/health-risks-demineralized-water.htm  here is a good link...i dont know if it is too technical...but the "Direct effects on the intestinal mucous membrane " really explained it for me.  if it is too technical i can try to write it in a way that u dont need a chemistry background
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank You LadyM,That really clears up alot of questions for me.Very informative.So glad I didnt go with the distilled water for the babies.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Man! I did give my babies distilled water for the first feel months. Now I feel like DOODIE!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

we used to boill water in my chemistry classes to make distilled water. so technically you can boil water and let it cool and used that. i may be wrong but that's what i've always been told!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think distilled vs. mineralized is one of those arguments where you will see conflicting points of view. Here are a few web sites that support distilled water. You should understand both points of view before making a personal decision of whether or not to use distilled water:

One says: "There is circulating a point of view about distilled water, undoubtedly promulgated by producers and sellers of mineral water. This point of view is that water should be mineralized in order to have health benefits and that distilled water somehow leaches out minerals from the body." .......
http://www.medical-library.net/sitesd/fram...lled_water.html

http://www.cyber-nook.com/water/distilledwater.htm

"Some people have the mistaken belief that essential minerals are derived from water they drink. Yes, we do need minerals. But the source of minerals for the body is food we eat - not the water we drink.....Distilled water enters your system clean. It is free to absorb and wash away the poisons your system generates and the poisons that have accumulated.There's not absolute proof that drinking distilled water will remove kidney and gall stones, reduce cataracts or cure emphysema. But, there are hundreds of case histories of people who have enjoyed success in alleviating or overcoming these health problems when they began distilled water exclusively."
http://www.herbsfirst.com/discriptions/drinkdistilled.html


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

The last site you gave us is from a company that makes drinking water distillers! How much of them can you believe?!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 23 2005, 10:46 PM
> *The last site you gave us is from a company that makes drinking water distillers!  How much of them can you believe?!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55802*


[/QUOTE]

I don't see that info on the site.. only this: "Herbs First is no longer a distributor of the Glacier D-3 Distiller."


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It says NO LONGER. It once was affiliated with them...that they were a distributor. Which means at one point they may have sold these distillers, right? And now we have to ask ourselves why it's no longer affiliated. Why they don't sell their products anymore.

I'm not saying you MUST drink mineral water. I dont think those sites LadyMontava posted are saying that either. I guess I cant negate the fact that we do get minerals from other source, like food. But distilled water TAKES AWAY not just the bad, but the good stuff we need in our body regardless of where we got the minerals in the first place.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

To further educate ourselves on this topic, here is another source of information from Dr. Andrew Weil, Harvard trained physician and world-renowned leader and pioneer in Integrative Medicine - Best-selling author of "Spontaneous Healing," "8 Weeks to Optimum Health," and "The Healthy Kitchen".

http://www.drweil.com/u/Article/C201/
..... "You can try drinking bottled distilled water if you like. It’s water that has been turned into steam so its impurities are left behind. The steam is then condensed to make pure water. The process of distillation kills and removes virtually all bacteria, viruses, heavy metals, and other organic and inorganic contaminants. Once distilled, the water is as pure as water can reasonably be. While it’s true that distillation removes minerals as it eliminates various other contaminants from water, I don’t feel this is a problem. We get our minerals from food, not water." 

...."As far as acidity goes, distilled water is close to a neutral pH and has no effect on the body’s acid/base balance.* Distilled water is safe to drink, and the kind of water I use myself." *


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

:new_Eyecrazy: I have no idea if distilled water is better or worse for our babies, but I am sure that the tap water from my house is not good for my Littleman! It is very hard water and leaves rust like marks around the drain of the tub etc and has done so much damage to our plumbing I can't even begin to list all of the problems we have had in the 14 years in this house. So we drink spring water and have been giving Littleman distilled. I know that our tap water would cause his hair to turn color and would not be good for him. Our Dalmation developed bladder stones 8- 9 years ago and since then he has been getting spring water, along with special dog food and has not had any more stones







I followed the advice I had read in several places about giving Maltese distilled water and now I just don't know if we should give him spring water also(like our Dalmation) instead of distilled, I just know he is not getting our tap water







I guess I will be surfing the net in the morning for more info.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wasnt saying the water is how u change the acidity...its the food...the magnesium in the water is what is atributed to some stones and that is why ur vet made u switch...but im reading in my nutrition book that the magnesium in the water isnt a significant amount to cause the stones...it is usually obtained from the food they eat. i dont really know about the distilled water....the nutrition book doesnt say too much about it...cant be THAT bad.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 23 2005, 11:30 PM
> *i wasnt saying the water is how u change the acidity...its the food...the magnesium in the water is what is atributed to some stones and that is why ur vet made u switch...but im reading in my nutrition book that the magnesium in the water isnt a significant amount to cause the stones...it is usually obtained from the food they eat.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55830*


[/QUOTE]

Gotcha!









For some reason a lot of the vets around here recommend distilled for dogs with bladder stones... not sure why.... Luckily, I don't have that problem with either K or C right now....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

There are a few places in France (sorry I don't remember the names) that bottle their mineral water and in the same time are a kind of health spa where people can go for a couple of weeks to help with some ailments. You are send there by your doctor and is paid for by the national health insurance. Frankly, I don't think that the doctors and the health insurance would let you go there and pay for it if it would be detrimental to your health.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I can't tell anybody whether or not distilled water is more good or more bad. That is up to your doctor. But, this is what makes it a concern when it involves a puppy. Even if distilled water does detox you, it takes both the good and the bad stuff from your body. I do not think it's safe to take anything out of a puppy that they need. When you're a baby, your body soaks up a lot of the nutrients. But as you get older, it soaks up less. So as babies/puppies, you need all the nutrients you can get! 

But hey, now that we know both the positive and negative, maybe it is a good idea to discuss this with your doctor and tell them the negative of drinking distilled water and see what they say are the pros and cons and if one over rules the other.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 23 2005, 09:04 PM
> *I can't tell anybody whether or not distilled water is more good or more bad.  That is up to your doctor.  But, this is what makes it a concern when it involves a puppy.  Even if distilled water does detox you, it takes both the good and the bad stuff from your body.  I do not think it's safe to take anything out of a puppy that they need.  When you're a baby, your body soaks up a lot of the nutrients.  But as you get older, it soaks up less.  So as babies/puppies, you need all the nutrients you can get!
> 
> But hey, now that we know both the positive and negative, maybe it is a good idea to discuss this with your doctor and tell them the negative of drinking distilled water and see what they say are the pros and cons and if one over rules the other.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55845*


[/QUOTE]

We definitely did not learn anything about distilled water in med school which leads me to believe that its probably not dangerous for us. Also, most of the nutrient absorption occurs in GI tract after food is broken down, so I really don't think that distilled water can remove the nutrients. My baby has been getting the distilled water but honestly I haven't asked my vet...I have been too busy worrying about his knees!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

If nutrients we take in is semipermiable, then I guess you're right, OKW. But I dont know, ya'll. My information is based on my logic...what I've read, what makes sense, the science of it all and what I know up to date. Lord knows I am not a doctor because there is too much you have to know! But there is more to this subject then if it's good for you or not. There's alot of other question too! Like why do we need more detoxification if we have organs that do it for us? How much difference does distilled water make? I mean, gosh, drinking too much regular water is bad for you (Salt balance shift)! If the nutrients absorbed in our body IS permeable, why doesn't it dehydrate you? 

I wouldnt even think too much about this subject if I hadn't LEARNED from my chemistry class! SHEESH. I am wanting to learn more about the mystery of distilled water more than a person who's paid to would want to know.







Oh but my chemistry teacher did tell me that drinking SOME distilled water is ok, but too much is bad. So what is TOO MUCH? 
EHE, just drink beer! LOL JK JK JK

errrr, I meant if the GI track is semipermiable...not the nutrients or electrolytes. :/


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

BC&N's mom,

Before I am called completely obnoxious, I have to just say one last thing. Drinking too much water is not really bad for a regular healthy person. We have internal mechanisms which sense plasma osmolarity and regulate concentration of urine so you will just have more dilute urine. As an example, a few years ago, I was being really unhealthy and basically starving myself (down to 95 lbs) and I drank ton of water all the time...it just made me pee a lot.

If water is given through IV (such as when replenishing liquids) then its a different story.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 24 2005, 05:37 PM
> *BC&N's mom,
> 
> Before I am called completely obnoxious, I have to just say one last thing.  Drinking too much water is not really bad for a regular healthy person.  We have internal mechanisms which sense plasma osmolarity and regulate concentration of urine so you will just have more dilute urine.  As an example, a few years ago, I was being really unhealthy and basically starving myself (down to 95 lbs) and I drank ton of water all the time...it just made me pee a lot.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, I don't know why you think anyone would call you obnoxious. I find your posts to be polite and extremely informative and I enjoy hearing your point of view very much.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

YAY!!! i was right about how distilled water is made. LOL. i usually dont remember things past 2 weeks....and i think i learned about it in highschool. lol.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OKW--LOL You're not obnoxious...you're just making me think too hard. Look at this:









Too Much Water


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Golly guys! I guess the only input I have on distilled H20 is what a lady told me a few years ago. She owns the Kitchen Necessities shop in town and sells coffe pots , teas, anything for the kitchen and imported coffee. She told me for the very best coffee to use distilled H20, that it made the best coffee and brought out the true flavor of the coffee...ta da !
I cannot believe it will cure tearstain or the 'distillery' (ha) would be completely unable to keep up with supply and demand for all the Maltese owners! 
But then again, I cannot believe it could be bad for the little guys either. 
Who knows????


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> EHE, just drink beer! LOL JK JK JK[/B]


























That's what I do, I drink beer and wine.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I find it refreshing that everyone on here is respectful of one another and I have not seen too many obnoxious postings since I got here. Wonderful to see everyone get along most of the time.






























OKW...I agree with others, you always speak with knowledge of subject and with respect for others. Thanks for letting me learn from you.
















S


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Apr 24 2005, 09:38 PM
> *I find it refreshing that everyone on here is respectful of one another and I have not seen too many obnoxious postings since I got here.  Wonderful to see everyone get along most of the time.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No kidding! Even though deep down inside I cant stand OKW, I'll respect what she has to say.


PUAHAHAHAH I'm so kidding, OKW! I only tease the ones I like! LOL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks you guys!!







I just sit here (on my year off) and I am bored half the time. So I look for some ways to apply stuff they made me memorize in the last few years. Plus I sort of worry about all these issues too with Miko.

BC&N--I know you are not offended!! You are too funny.

I like this forum so much that I don't even look at the MO anymore.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OKW--







I hope SM somehow contributes to your succes in school!  

Mee--I think I may have confused you more!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, so should I give distilled water vs. my filtered and softened water? We have a whole house water softener system w/filter as well as a filter on the fridge water. We don't drink from the tap, only from the fridge dispenser.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WARNING-I just got this info today, so I may not be saying everything corrrectly, so you chemist or scientist may need to correct me! LOL 

Distilled water does have Sodium in it still. It's not like Dionized water where it is REALLY pure(You CANT drink this). (LADYMONTAVA--My bf was right! SHOOT!LOL) If you have too much sodium, then it'll go to your blood causing your blood vessels to swell because your vessel absorbs water. I forgot what that does to your body overall. It's bad...that's all I remember. Your blood sodium level goes up. Too much Sodium causes you to be thirsty more often aka. dehydrated. 

Also, one of your main source of potassium is water. But in distilled water, there is no potassium. The effects of not getting enough potassium includes muscle cramping (esp. in your legs when you workout), fainting due to low blood pressure, irregular heart beat...etc.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Too much sodium in your body causes water retention. The first thing they tell you when you have high blood pressure is to reduce your salt intake and even avoid it completely. 

And yes you can faint if your potassium level drops to low. That happened to my mother. They had to call an ambulance to take her to the emergency room. It can even be dangerous. If I remember well, the drop in potassium was also a contributor when Terri Shiavo collapsed (not the sole contributor but still).


----------

